# A scarey bowl



## mikemac (Aug 30, 2008)

I found a nice piece of Cherry, with a big knot hole in it.
Turning it was very nerve-wracking, I kept waiting for it to explode.

(pen is for scale :wink


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Aug 30, 2008)

"Holy" cow Mike that bowl would have been real nice without 'da hole' :wink:


----------



## marcruby (Aug 30, 2008)

That shows a lot of control.  Nothing is quite as scary as turning air.


----------



## JayDevin (Aug 30, 2008)

nice turning!!
Brave soul!!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Aug 31, 2008)

Marc, turning air is easy with never a catch.  It is turning a mix of air and wood that scares the heck out of me!!


----------



## Fred (Aug 31, 2008)

Be careful and do not lose that pen through that hole! 

Very nice bowl. Great job! BTW, the pen is nice as well!


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 31, 2008)

You better put a warning about soup being hot if you sell that one :biggrin:.
Beautiful bowl from a piece of worthless wood  :good::good::good:


----------



## toolcrazy (Aug 31, 2008)

Gorgeous, nice work.


----------



## rando81 (Aug 31, 2008)

Nice bowl ,I like the knot hole it makes it a work of art not just a bowl ,good job


----------



## angelofdeath (Sep 1, 2008)

That does show some very nice control...beautiful piece of wood too...  great job


----------



## gothycdesigns (Sep 6, 2008)

both are very nice works. Congrats.


----------



## DocStram (Sep 15, 2008)

Very nice ... life on the edge!  What I wanna know is how did you mount it on your lathe?


----------



## SuperDave (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow... you can find anything in a bowl blank these days. I want some of that wood that has finished pens buried inside!!


----------

